# Speckled trout: Personal best



## Pyro (Mar 13, 2016)

Well since everyone is doing it, I figured I would jump on the bandwagon. New personal best up-to-date. She measured 29 inches in length. Didn't get a weight on her. Caught her on a Hoagie roach lure.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats on the PB! 29 is big.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Thats a dang nice trout.


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

Having her mounted?


----------



## Pyro (Mar 13, 2016)

LarryG said:


> Having her mounted?


 yes sir...just need to find a spot for her on the wall


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s a big girl. Congratulations!


----------



## Flat Nasty (Apr 12, 2019)

That is a beauty right there


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice trout! I know you were crappin , got the net , two hands death grip and the rod laying on the deck lol. Good times.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice!


What boat model is that?


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Ya man! Thatâ€™s a good fish there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice job on a great fish!


----------



## Pyro (Mar 13, 2016)

caddis said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What boat model is that?


boat is a 92 model action craft


----------



## jmooreoutdoor (Dec 6, 2019)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice un. Pretty dang exciting when the trophy gets on the line!


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice*

big fish, congrats. assuming u got her on a hogie based on ur avatar?:texasflag


----------

